# BIG CRITTER AT ALTONA AGAIN!!!!



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

A few of the boys were keen to chase the critter again last night, so on Saturday I went around to Dads and dusted off the big guns. A 15 kilo short stroker with full roller guides and massive Penn winch, and another 10kg rod with a smaller Penn game reel loaded with heavy braid. We gave them the once over, but because I had to go and buy some terminal end gear, I couldn't be bothered and left them home. I fished the 4-7kg rod with 20lb braid and leader again. BIG MISTAKE 

Kelly and I were first on the water at about 3pm to flick around for pinkies and salmon until dark. Within the hour we were joined by fishinflo, egghead, madfishman, Huan, Starver and painkiller. Most of these guys had heavy gear aboard. I made my first cast and immediately started to retrieve the plastic just to get some tension back on the spool. It got tapped a few times on the way back in which was a good sign. The next 3 casts resulted in three salmon. Not big, but perfect size for the critter. I used the gps trail to drift the same line and finished with 15 salmon. We had bait 

*The Bait:*









Just on dark I came in for pee and stretch before heading back out and anchoring. By about 6pm we were anchored. The burley bag went in and a steady stream of tuna oil was released. I took a fillet of fresh salmon and put that on one rod, and the rest of the fish went on the other rod. The waiting game began. Waiting around on the confines of a kayak can get boring. so after about 15 mins I started to flick a plastic around. The following picture sets the scene.

*The Scene:*









It only took about ½ hour, maybe 45 mins and then all hell broke loose. My rod with the salmon fillet buckles over. I take it from the rod holder and come up solid. I yell "I'm on" and next minute the crazy critter is skipping across the surface like a bait fish being chased, and is coming head first straight at me. Just like last week, I shat myself again.. Absolute kaos for the next few minutes. It thrashed around abit more before going under and heading for the hills. It was screaming. The unleashed plastics rod was locked in under my knee and had to be retrieved. Did that and got it safely in the launcher. The other baited rod in the holder had to be brought in. Got the bait to the surface. So far so good. Now to get the anchor off and start chasing it. Justin yells out that he thinks the shark has picked up his line, which it had, but he was able to cut free and the fight was still on. I manage to get the anchor released and start the chase. The shark is heading straight for egghead and I yell to him to try and get out of the way, but the mirage drive picks up the braid and we are stuck solid. Fark. I looked down at my spool and I was down to the knot. No line left. We are done and dusted.

About 15 minutes later a seal turns up so we decide to head in for a rest, a chat and a beer.

*Rest, Beer and Contemplation:*


















WE have a few beers and recount our experiences. A couple of guys go home, but hoping that the seal has gone home too, the rest of us head out for round two. Anchors down, burley and bait in. and waiting again. In the darkness 15mins later, the unmistakable sound of a seal rising and expelling his air. Game over.

Egghead called a minute ago and tells me that he inspected his mirage drive this morning, and the braid sliced through his fin down to the shaft.

Isn't it always the way that the big fish will go on the lightest rod. Rest assured, that next time, my big guns are coming out, and we'll get this critter.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

ooooh, I look foward to seeing this critter.

Just keep in mind when you are using the big gear that if you bring this beastie (bronzy is my bet) too quickly, it will still be a bit green yak side.
Goodluck.

Stewie.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Rhino
well done on the pic with the moon, had a great night, ended up getting onto a heap of small pinkies before you anchored up , caught around a dozen or so around 30cms with starver in close with some good shapes on the sounder.

It was MEXICAN STAND-OFF, 8 yaks lined upin a row....us and something....wasnt sure what , most guys had a whole 25cm salmon on or fillets, some one had to get something, we where ready, and it went for the lightest line.....yours. I had 50 lb braid, 120lb leader and nylock trace, c'mon man i was ready, mind you so where the other guys- saltigas, tlds, t30 okuma overheads with clothes hanger wire ( starver). so so it was definelty on..

I was about 30mtrs away and and watching starver who was literaly in front of Rhino trawling with a balloon and then there was this massive swirl of water out next to starver and in a second this thing was breaching and it was heading straight back towards rhino out of the water a few times ..i was like [email protected]#$#@$%%T what the @#$% is that. I had to quickly wind up and released anchor and as he said it was caos around there. tried to keep a little distance but this thing had taken heaps of line.

Hey you forgot the bit about Starvers run with the seal. that was funny [email protected]#t, i was pissing myself.

It was a damn exciting night and got the blood going pretty hard, but 20LB LINE :shock: , third time lucky dude.

Till then next encounter...

Cheers


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Have to say it was a great night and a great turn up too. Good to meet everyone (again). 
Next time we head out we are going to have to have a better game plan, more organised .

As madfishman said the funniest part of the night was when Starvers hooked onto the seal (not intentionally) absolute pissa :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAH this is turning out to be a right old episode. My advice - take it as you will :lol: :lol:

Take one rod - not too heavy - but something thats heavy enough but manageable ie NOT a Penn Senator or Shimano Taigra !!!

Fish ONE rod !!! 50lb braid is probably enough - 80lb leader........

Dont tell your mates - go on your own - log in with the Coast Guard - just in case :lol: :lol:

Take your emergency knife to cut yourself free if need be !!

Cant wait for the next installement. Make sure you get a shot of the Critter !!!


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Darren,

Great report Mate, 
was hoping that you nailed this beast so i could see some pic's, not to mention you deserve it after the hours you've put in.
keep it up and it won't be long now before pic's of this beast grace our computer screens.
Well done guys on the great turn out. I'll keep my eyes open for the next session being planned and will try to get down to join the army after this beast.
Well done Mate
Cheers
Rob


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems like the loch ness monster migrated down to altona? :twisted:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey guys, Its just the full moon, Sanity will return in due course. 
In the meantime, can someone lend me a short stroker.

Anyhoo, I went for a look solo at about 3am. T'was all quiet on the western front. The fish stealing bastard seal was hanging around the stick till about 6am destroying any chance of getting a fish. I had left my heavier stuff in the car. Little bit scared of what might latch on, being by myself and all. Not a lot happening really. Six inkers to round out the day. Not a nibble otherwise.
Sean


----------



## HobieGeelong (May 27, 2009)

Hey Darren stop mucking about and get this critter. He might be a bit shy for a day or so. Good report and pics.

Do you know if the young fellow has been out in his revo yet and if so did he enjoy it?

Cheers,


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

HobieGeelong said:


> Hey Darren stop mucking about and get this critter. He might be a bit shy for a day or so. Good report and pics.
> 
> Do you know if the young fellow has been out in his revo yet and if so did he enjoy it?
> 
> Cheers,


G'day Neil,

He said he was going to go out the next morning. I asked Mark about it yesterday but he hadn't heard from him yet. I'm sure he'll love it mate.

Yes, it's time to stop mucking around with this thing. I want my two hooks back :lol:


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Rhino, nice report, top pics, had great fun out there last night, great company and some good laughs, gee those seals have some great pulling power.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Starver said:


> Rhino, nice report, top pics, had great fun out there last night, great company and some good laughs, gee those seals have some great pulling power.


Yep, had a ball last night mate. Even the on-shore part was fun. A few beers and a few laughs amongst good company. I was still down there with Kelly and Justin just before midnight and might have taken a chance with driving home. A bit seedy this morning.
:twisted:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ding Ding, I'm tipping a 3 round bout Rhino so ya still a big chance! 

Any estimate on the size of the critter? :?:

Umm, also wondering with yaks so close in the dark if anyone using braid is a good idea or even needed...I wouldn't like to see anyone's head come rolling off on an Altona style guillotine! :shock: 

Loving the reports!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Ding Ding, I'm tipping a 3 round bout Rhino so ya still a big chance!
> 
> Any estimate on the size of the critter? :?:
> 
> ...


Good point Poddy, but we have talked a little about a slightly different game plan. Basically who ever is hooked up stays in front while everyone else stays behind. Well thats what I reckon :?


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

whens you planing your next trip rhino?? very keen in attending and bringing out the game gear and the bonito fillets i have in the freezer.

Have you hooked any of the seal around the area yet??? i know there has been quite a few hanging around off altona give me the shits in the stink boat and quite a few of the other people.

cheers


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Darren I touched up your photo


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Ding Ding, I'm tipping a 3 round bout Rhino so ya still a big chance!
> 
> Any estimate on the size of the critter? :?:


I said last week when it was hitting the yak beside me, that I'm 6'1" and 95+ kg and I reckon it had me covered. A couple of the guys who saw it last night reckon it's at least 2 metres. That's big enough. I'm still calling it a bronzie. It came straight at me last night skipping across the surface with it's head out of the water. In the dark I could only see it's white nose/chin and belly. After seeing the following picture, the head shape would appear the same. This one was 3 metres and 250kg. I don't know what a 2 metre one would weigh.












breamboy said:


> whens you planing your next trip rhino?? very keen in attending and bringing out the game gear and the bonito fillets i have in the freezer.
> 
> Have you hooked any of the seal around the area yet??? i know there has been quite a few hanging around off altona give me the shits in the stink boat and quite a few of the other people.
> 
> cheers


WIll probably be out again within the week.

As far as the seals go, one took Starver for a tow last night before spitting the bait.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> Darren I touched up your photo


Thanks Kelly. I made mine a bit brighter because the original was too dark. You may have found the middle ground


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I reckon the photo now really shows just how freaky it was out there :lol:


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Great report mate.
I'm happy to come down as support crew member.
I've now got my vid camera charged and ready to go cheers.
That shark on the pier,that looks like pt Lonsdale pier,I've seen some massive critters caught off there.
Cheers


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy crap,

Your not using 20lb after seeing that, maybe we can strap a guy to your bullbar and get the rod to him when we hook up....

that shark looksa little off if you ask me, was it caught at werribee shit farm....

cheers,


----------



## fisherboy (May 4, 2009)

i've been following your altona posts and am eager to see pics of the landed ''monster'' :twisted: keep it up guys you'll pass this hurdle soon. 
cheers,
Eamon


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

madfishman said:


> Holy crap,
> 
> Your not using 20lb after seeing that, maybe we can strap a guy to your bullbar and get the rod to him when we hook up....


Nah............might have to go to 35lb :lol: :lol:

(bomber, yes it's Point Lonsdale)


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

fisherboy said:


> i've been following your altona posts and am eager to see pics of the landed ''monster'' :twisted: keep it up guys you'll pass this hurdle soon.
> cheers,
> Eamon


Not sure I want to Eamon :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

get back out there ya buggers. I want to know what it is!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow your makeing me excited,, Looks like you need a back up BOAT.That should fix the beastie :twisted:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

heh, i keep checking this cam of Altona out to see if i can get a glimpse http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/cameras_large.aspx?cam=5620&state=VIC&t=5:23:07 PM&camName=Altona

good luck gents, awesome stuff


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

Love the reports, first hand freakout descriptions.

Ya got to keep this up and draw the final snare.

keep it up guys, all the best and good luck...


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

If anyone one wants there wlcome to use my rod if i cant make it out there with you guys next time, its a Penn LD with 60lb braid and a nice 15KG stik.


----------



## ultimatt12 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you dont come back Im sure the moderators will start a section in memory of lost comrades on black lake. Good luck next time around. Looking forward to the next post.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

These Altona Critter threads are the best on AKFF!! Edge of the seat for the next installment 

Good luck!!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Great thread - I'm vicariously enjoying the hunt.  
However, I have to ask - whats your game plan? Its obviously going to be a good tussle with a good size shark (which by the sounds of it could be around 100kg if its a thick set 2m+ jobby), which with some proper gear, I fully expect you to get it yak side - but are you actually going to try and land it, and if so how?
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

GregL said:


> Great thread - I'm vicariously enjoying the hunt.
> However, I have to ask - whats your game plan? Its obviously going to be a good tussle with a good size shark (which by the sounds of it could be around 100kg if its a thick set 2m+ jobby), which with some proper gear, I fully expect you to get it yak side - but are you actually going to try and land it, and if so how?
> Regards,
> Smeg


Good questions Smeg, and something I have given thought to.

The big gear is coming out next time, so provided it's still there and we can hookup, hopefully we will stay connected. I'd probably try to keep a little bit of distance between me and it and tire it out some. The mark is only 420m from the launch site on an angle, so in a direct line to the beach is even closer. I'd try to get it to the beach.

I'd just love to get some pics of it and then see it released.

The weather is turning nasty this week, so maybe the salmon and the critter will move on.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Rhino,
I think you should see this. After seeing your pictiure I recall reading a newspaper article about a lochness monster creature sighted off altona. I took the liberty over the weekend of downloading your photos and sending them off to a lab for further testing. The results I got back were nothing short of amazing. You guys have no idea what u are up against.

here are some of the results








by using the latest in infra red technology u can just make out a dark shape on the horizon.
Rhino, you were paddling into the path of the monster itself.

Altona is a known habbitat for strange creatures who at night have been seen in the car park and on the breakwall here. By using pressure sensitive re-inactment software depressions in the sand washed away by the incoming tide can be seen. Lucky you guys werent here on low tide. I am sure if u look closely u can make out a foot print.









And finally whilst u guys were all enjoying a beer, this disgraceful, voyeristic show off monster has just managed to pop his head into the background of one of your pics before dissapearing back in to the sea. Light enhancing techniques and the use of an anti matter phaser lazer skin toner, just shows what I can only imagine is the beast itself, and if you look very closely I reckon you can make out rhino's hook.









I was very impressed with the report and my first thought was a bronzie but after seeing these Im not sure, I think Im gunna keep an eye on planned trip reports and make the trip there myself. Its a fair drive from Frankston but this critter must be caught what ever it is.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: your a funny man Squizzy...


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck on the hunt Darren ,cant wait for the next installment and although they are not my fav fishes im glad this one will be released cheers cruiser


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

funny stuff ...

thats some pretty good software you got there squizzy, looks like we may have to fit a winch to the front of the yaks for this one..
Cheers,


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Very funny Squizzy, nice editing skills, yes I think I saw all those critters when we where sitting down having a few beers at the half time break.  :?


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Neil get back to work!


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

Squiz - great detective work there - those special D&P labs are amazing bringing out such detail.

Well done...


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Starver said:


> Neil get back to work!


Hahah...I am.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA........nice work squizzy. :lol: :lol:

Hopefully that critter took care of Starvers seal.

There was another big brown critter seen near the access ramp as well, but that seemed to disappear with the tide change :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

WE haven't heard from PAINKILLER yet.

He didn't do another solo trip did he :shock: :shock:


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

god ,hope that critter dont make it to cherry lake when i am asleep there.

wayne


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Rhino said:


> WE haven't heard from PAINKILLER yet.
> 
> He didn't do another solo trip did he :shock: :shock:


Think he was going interstate for work.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

When you Vic boys are finished playing with the critter in Altona, perhaps you might care to venture up to Long Reef and meet our friendly "critter". If history repeats itself he might make an appearance around Christmas time.

Good luck down there and stay safe.

Gary


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Rhino said:


> WE haven't heard from PAINKILLER yet.
> 
> He didn't do another solo trip did he :shock: :shock:


Im Alive !! 

Didnt get back out for another fish after the second round but cant wait for round 3 the third time lucky round !We need a harpoon!
Great pics and report there Darren !
Its great to read all the responses some very funny reads!
Speacially Squizzys " I thought Heard something behind me!!"
And Darren now i have a GPS i need the coordinates of the Land Mine even though you think it is washed away ! :lol: 
As Staver staited yes im in Perth for work for a few days or so .... gee these guys have a lot of options of where they can fish when the weather turns crap! Unfortunately didnt get a chance to fish tonight cause i hadnt sorted out my where i was staying but hoping to flick a few plastics around the Marina at Freemantle.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

garyp said:


> When you Vic boys are finished playing with the critter in Altona, perhaps you might care to venture up to Long Reef and meet our friendly "critter". If history repeats itself he might make an appearance around Christmas time.
> 
> Good luck down there and stay safe.
> 
> Gary


Ill give it a miss there Garyp, I just like to watch that sort of stuff on ACA and the news and stuff plus i wear wetsuit pants and it could get a bit messy! :lol:

Cheers

Justin


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Stuff guys
If you want a mothership next time I'm happy to bring the Stabi over for coffee, rum and coke, baseball bat and transport back


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Darren is this how it looked the other night when the shark charged you :lol:


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Nah, that one looks like it's smiling. The critter was angry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Stop posting, get back out there, I need another report before i get sacked for viewing this page too often at work!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Im going to have a go at catching this Critter tonight, sorry Rhino, also does it count in a stink boat.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

C'mon Starver ,dont be a cop out :lol: , how about just chasin the seal away....for tomorrow night...


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Neil, I will be in the Yak on Friday night, weather permitting, thats gotta get some points back.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Party Pooper :shock:


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Rino,
A quote from Barry "The Couger" Dawson "When Barry Dawson goes swimming he doesn't get wet, the water gets Barry Dawsoned". This could be you my friend if you land this bloody big thing and drag it up the beach.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just finished reading this fuggin epic tale of man and beast and yeah...Hope you Barry Dawson this thing Darren!

...what a hoot!!!


----------

